# Czech Warmblood (Český teplokrevník)



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

Some breeds only have numbers, that just happens to be how they brand unfortunately. I did a little search, and didn't find a brand for Czech Warmblodos, so they may only get numbers. Irish Sport Horses only get numbers on their backs as well


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

very interesting! thanks for the info and the effort!


----------



## Loupeznik (Oct 30, 2010)

hello. Official site of Czech warmblood breeders: SCHÈT and Brand Name Czech warm-blooded horse on the thigh: http://www.equichannel.cz/data/imgs/00055852l.jpg I hope I helped ;-)


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

that's really great!! i had seen a strange czech website that was breeding/training/selling warmblood stock... but nothing was in english so i wasn't sure if they were branding the TC as per their barn, or if that was an actual approved breed brand. Thanks!!


----------



## ILoveTaboo (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi there, I just came across your posting on the horse forum and I actually found a breed brand (although it is not used on the horse) I can't post it here though...but it is on the Czech Warmblood main site now K KINSK I just rescued a Czech in April and I have been searching for his history. There is a story that he was in the world games but I can't find information even with his brand (as I'm sure you have discovered everything is in Czech and I can't read it) I was wondering if you have had any luck researching the brand numbers? Thanks for


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

nope. i never figured out his information. he was imported as a 10 year old and sold to me as a 13 year old as a meter thirty jumper. 
All his information that i got from his passport and branding didn't tell me much... and yes, it's all in Czech! haha!


----------



## Loupeznik (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello, something is in the English language. WBSF
Kinsky Horses are among warmblood. Typical for them is a golden color with white mane and tail or black mane, there are also brown horses and chesnut, rarely black horses. KK is not Czech warmblood  I can not speak English well, but I hope I helped.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

West is 17.3 and on that TC association website it says breed standards are around the 16 hand range. That's pretty interesting. i always assumed that they were bred bigger than your average warmblood.


----------



## ILoveTaboo (Dec 3, 2011)

My guy, Boomer is 17.2 as well! Weird.....I found ways to research mares and stallions on the Czech Warmblood website, but there is nothing for geldings :-(


----------

